# Allgemeine Fragen



## selle1 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin. Ich habe für einen Kunden eine Homepage erstellt und sie bereits per ftp hochgeladen. Der Kunde hat einen eigenen Server und die Techniker sagen mir, dass es keine Benutzeroberfläche ähnlich wie bei Greatnet oder anderen Providern gibt. Das finde ich sehr ungewöhnlich denn wo lege neue POP Fächer an oder ähnliches? Kennt sich da jemand aus und könnte mir die Frage beantworten?


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2007)

Nicht jeder Rootserver bringt eine Administrationsoberfläche mit, das stimmt. Denn die Lizenzen dafür sind nicht gerade billig und wenn keiner dabei ist, war der Rootserver auch billiger als andere mit einer Lizenz.

Um neue E-Mailadressen anzulegen müsstest du schauen, welcher maildaemon auf dem Server läuft und dann im entsprechenden Manual nachschlagen, wie es geht.


----------



## selle1 (17. Mai 2007)

Ok,

was ist denn günstig für so einen Server. Denn bei "normalen" Providern gibt es ja auch Server ab 140.- Euro/Monat oder liege ich da falsch? Falls ich eine Benutzeroberfläche möchte, was würde das denn kosten, denn ich habe keine Ahnung von Servern und Linux schon gar nicht.


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2007)

Dann sollte man sich auf keinen Fall für einen Root Server entscheiden, sondern für einen sogenannten Managed Server.

Denn ein Rootserver braucht einen fähigen Administrator, der sich mit der Materie auskennt. Sonst endet er schnell als OpenRelay für Spam oder findet sich in einem Botnetz wieder.

All-inkl.com bietet z. B. ManagedServer an, genau wie die meisten Anderen.

Du könntest auch bei den "Großen" vorbeischauen, also Strato, 1&1 und Konsorten.

Ein auf Server spezialisierter Anbieter, von dem ich bisher auch viel Gutes gehört habe, ist z. B. hetzner.de.


----------



## selle1 (17. Mai 2007)

Ok,
dann noch eine letzte Frage:

Auf dem Server läuft php und ein leeres cgi-bin ordner ist vorhanden Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich ein cgi oder php Mailformular installieren kann das läuft oder muss da noch etwas installiert/eingestellt werden?


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2007)

Sofern PHP läuft und ordnungsgemäß funktioniert (kann z. B. mit [phpf]phpinfo[/phpf] geprüft werden) solltest du auch ein Mailscript installieren können.

Du könntest es ja einfach mal testen und ggf. hier Fragen stellen.

Interessant in diesem Fall wären dann natürlich die Log Dateien von PHP, Apache und dem Maildaemon.


----------



## selle1 (17. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank, dann versuche ich es mal und melde mich bei Fragen.
Wenn ich nicht weiterkomme, gibt es sicherlich hier jemanden, der gegen Entgelt auch das für mich erledigen könnte?


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2007)

Da findet sich bestimmt jemand. Dafür gibt es weiter unten ja die Jobbörse.


----------



## selle1 (17. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank


----------

